# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  एंड्रोइड android

## dkj

ऍण्ड्रॉइडeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## dkj

बहुधा विश्वास किया जाता है कि एंड्राइड मोबाइल आप्रेटिंग सिस्ट्म ओपेन सोर्स और मुफ़्त में उपलब्ध होने के कारण किसी के भी द्वारा प्रोग्रामों में बदलाव ,परिवर्त्न ,तथा प्रोग्रामों को विकसित करने के लिये किया जा सकता है l
इसके अवयवों का गठन इस प्रकार का है किउन्हे मन चाहे रूप से अदल बदल करप्रयोग किया जा सकता है,पर एक्मात्र कठिनाई है कि गूगल प्ले स्टोर  या जीमेल के अनुप्रयोगों को आपस में बदलना सम्भव नहीं है l

----------


## dkj

इसके साथ यदि आप इन अनुप्रयोगों को बाजार में लाना चाहते हैं तो इसके लिए लाइसेन्स के साथ साथ एन्ड्राइड विशिष्टियों के मानकों का पालन करना पड़ेगा l

एन्ड्राइड जैसे ओपेन प्लेट्फ़ार्म की रचना ”ओपेन हैण्ड एलाइन्स ” नामक संगठन  द्वारा की गई   गूगल यद्यपि इसका  सर्वेसर्वा है,फ़िर भी कुल ८४ संगठन इसके  सदस्य हैं और इन सबने एन्ड्राइड प्लेट्फ़ार्म को विकसित करने  में अपना विशेष योगदान किया है   l

----------


## dkj

एन्ड्राइड जैसे ओपेन प्लेट्फ़ार्म कीरचना ”ओपेन हैण्ड एलाइन्स ” नामक संगठन  द्वारा की गई   गूगल यद्यपि इसका  सर्वेसर्वा है,फ़िर भी कुल ८४ संगठन इसके  सदस्य हैं और इन सबने एन्ड्राइड प्लेट्फ़ार्म को विकसित करने  में अपना विशेष योगदान किया है ।

इनमें से ३४ सदस्य विभिन्न मोबाइल आपरेटर कम्पनियाँ ,सेमी कण्डक्टर कम्पनियाँ-जैसे  एन वीडिय़ा कुआलकम आदि ,कुछ हैण्ड्सेट निर्माता  कम्पनियाँ- जैसे  सैम्संग , एच ० टी० सी० ,सोनी , एल० जी०, मोटरोला आदि और कई साफ़्ट्वेयर कम्पनियाँ आदि ।अधिकांशतः  इलेक्ट्रानिक, तथा दूर-संचार के क्षेत्र से जुड़ी कम्पनियों के संयुक्त प्रयास से एन्ड्राइड  प्लेट्फ़ार्म  दिन पर दिन निखर कर सामने आ रहा है ।इसके तीव्र विकास में इन कम्पनियों के बीच हुए करार का भी विशेष योगदान है --

     कि वे हमेशा इस समुदाय का सहयोग करेंगी और एन्ड्राइड  प्लेट्फ़ार्म से सामंजस्य रखने वाले उपकरणों का उत्पादन  ही करेंगी ।इसने न केवल इस प्लेट्फ़ार्म के विकास को बल मिला बल्कि इस प्लेट्फ़ार्म से संबधित जो भी खोज की गई उसके प्रमुख घट्कों /तत्वों को मुख्य धारा को प्रयोग हेतु उपलब्ध कराया जाता रहा|

----------


## dkj

अक्टूबर २००३ में संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका के कैलिफ़ोर्निया राज्य के पालो आल्टो नामक नगर में एंडी रूबीन (संस्थापक डेन्जर),रिच माइनर ( संस्थापक वाइल्ड फायर कम्युनिकेसन) , निक सियर्स तथा क्रिस ह्वाइट (डिजान तथा इन्टरफेस बिकास प्रमुख ) ने ”एण्ड्राइड इनकार्पोरेशन" की स्थापना की । एण्डी रूबीन के शब्दों में उनका उद्देश्य था --

 ’ऐसा चतुर मोबाइल उपकरण जो अपने प्रयोगकर्ता की प्राथ्मिकताओं को तथा उसके ठिकानों को पहचाने ।"

 बाद मे, १७अगस्त २००५ को गूगल द्वारा इस का अधिग्रहण कर इसे गूगल के अधीन कम्पनी के रूप में रखा गया और मूल कम्पनी ”एण्ड्राइड इनकार्पोरेशन" के एंडी रूबीन ,रिच माइनर, तथा क्रिस ह्वाइट यहाँ कम्पनी के कर्म्चारियों के रूप में काम करते रहे ।

----------


## BP Mishra

अति सुंदर जानकारी ..... सूत्र को गति प्रदान करते रहें..............

----------


## vedant thakur

इस सूत्र का तो मुझे कब से इंतज़ार था जी ..........कृपया अपडेट करते  रहिये .

----------


## dkj

> अन मोर्रिल  ने पहला  शुभंकर लोगो बनाया लेकिन वर्तमान  हरे  रंग का Android लोगो Irina Blok द्वारा बनाया गया था. रयान गिब्सन की  कन्फ़ेक्शनरी(केक-पेस्ट्री के नाम ) आधारित कल्पना  को अधिकांश   सार्वजन िक विज्ञप्तियों  के लिए इस्तेमाल किया गया  अप्रैल 2009 में Android 1.5 कप केक के साथ शुरू.



  [/COLOR][/SIZE]
Dessert Names for Google Android Versions [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]







> What is the secret behind Google Android Version's naming ? The Google Operating System has been naming their versions after dessert names and that has become their trademark too. 
> 
> What are the dessert names for the Android versions ? starting with Cupcake (Android 1.5), Donut (Android 1.6), Eclair (Android 2.1), Froyo (Android 2.2), Gingerbread (Android 2.3), and special OS tablets, Honeycomb (Android 3.0 .) and the latest one in the line is the Ice Cream Sandwich (Version code not available). 
> 
> Sources say that, when google was contacted about the names, google refused to explain the secret about the naming.  Randall Sarafa, Google Spokesman stated that the naming is the result of their internal discussion. He also added that  “When the new Android platform was released, they will bear the names of the desserts. Most of the alphabetical order,” he said.
> 
> The other thing to be mentioned about the naming is that, all the versions of the Android are all in alphabetical sequences ie, Cupcake, Donut, Eclair, Froyo, Gingerbread, Honeycomb, and Ice Cream.
> 
> Reason Behind Froyo :
> ...

----------


## dkj

वर्तमान  हरे  रंग का Android लोगो Irina Blok द्वारा बनाया गया था.

----------


## dkj

गूगल द्वारा बाजार  में आने के बारे में सोचने के बाद रूबीन के नेतृत्व  में लाइनक्स कर्नेल पर आधारित मोबाइल उपकरण   प्लेटफार्म को विक्सित किया  गया  गूगल ने इस प्लेटफार्म की मार्केटिग इस वादे  के साथ की ,कि हैण्ड सेट निर्माताओ  तथा संचार कंपनियों  के बीच इस प्लेट फ़ार्म को लचीला  (फ्लेक्सिबल ) रखेगा और अपग्रेड करने की सुविधा उपलब्ध करता रहेगा |


वर्ष २००८ में इसका प्रथम सन्स्करण निकाला गया | तब से अब तक कई बार इन संस्करणों  को उन्नत (अपग्रेड ) किया गया और हर बार इनका नामकरण किसी न किसी खाद्य केक पेस्ट्री के नाम पर किया गया - कपकेक , डोनट एक्लेयर ,जिंजरब्रेड ,आइसक्रीम सैंडविच हनीकाम ,जेलीबीन आदि नामो से किया गया |

     २००८ के कप केक संस्करण की विशेषता  थी  स्क्रीन को घुमाने की सुविधा ,स्क्रीन पर कुंजीपटल तथा टेक्स्ट   का अनुँमान लगाने की सुविधा |इसके बाद डोनट ,फ्रोयो  एक्लेयर आदि संस्करणों में और अधिक सुविधाए प्रदान की गयी  इनमे से सबसे महत्वपूर्ण विशेषता थी लेख (टेक्स्ट ) को आवाज में बदलने के सुविधा .क्लाउड से मोबाइल या टैबलेट में डाऊनलोड की सुविधा बही मेमोरी कार्ड पर अनुप्रयोगों को डाऊनलोड कर इस्तेमाल की सुविधा (फ्रोयो ) |


इसके बाद हनीकाम टेबलेट पर प्रयोग के लिये विकसित किया गया और इसमे पाई गयी कमियों को अगले  संस्करण  आइसक्रीम सैंडविच में दूर किया गया | नवीनतम संस्करण  जेली बीन के द्वारा यू .एस .बी .आडियो आउट पुट  की सुविधा प्रदान की गयी |

संरचना 
       एण्ड्रौइड साफ्टवेयर के पांच भाग या अवयव है  जिसके आधार पर पूरा एण्ड्रायिड प्लेट फार्म कार्य करता है | ये किसी अन्य कंप्यूटर आपरेटिंग सिस्टम के अनुरूप ही कई ढीली  ढाली साफ्टवेयर पर्तो या के बण्डल है जो आवश्यकतानुसार अन्य पर्तो के साथ जुड  कर प्रक्रिया में भाग लेते है | वस्तुतः मोबाईल जैसे सीमित मेमोरी (स्मृति क्षमता) वाले उपकरणों   सर्वोपयुक्त उपयोग करने के लिए इसे विकसित किया गया है |
       लाइनक्स कर्नेल के उपयोग के कारण यह और अधिक ताकतवर बन कर उभरा है और प्रायः किसी भी अन्य उपकरण पर चलाया जा सकता है  जावा वर्चुअल मशीन के अनुरूप इस प्रणाली में  डैल्विक वर्चुअल मशीन की परत के कारण बिना किसी चिंता या कठिनाई के किसी भी मोबाइल या टेबलेट पर कोइ भी 'एप" अर्थात अनुप्रयोग (एप्लीकेशन ) चलाया जा सकता है इसी कारण से कोई भी उपकरण जसे  घड़ी रेफ्रिजरेटर या कर में चलाया जा सकता है |

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

कर्नेल 


एन्ड्राइड लाइनेक्स कर्नेल पर आधारित प्रणाली है जो मोबाइल हार्ड्वेयर से सीधे जुडकर ड्राइवर को नियमित रूप से मेमोरी पावर ,नेटवर्क तथा विभिन्न अन्य अनुप्रयोगों से जुड़कर विभिन्न प्रकार की प्रक्रियाओं को अंजाम देता हैं ।वह पर्त या सतह है जिस पर डैलविक वर्चुअल मशीन  तथा कोर लाइब्रेरियाँ चलती हैं और सम्पूर्ण प्लेट्फ़ार्म को नियमित और नियन्त्रित करने में सहायता करती है  ।कर्नेल ओपेन सोर्स होने के कारण हैकरों तथा कम्प्यूटर प्रोग्रामों में रूचि रखने वालों को अपने प्रोग्राम बनाने में बढ़ावा देता है ।इसी कारण कई बार इस तरह के उदाहरण सामने आते हैंकि जिन मूबाइल उपकरणों मे वैध एन्ड्राइड बन्डल नहीं हैं,उन पर भी इन्हे चलाया जा रहा है।




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## vedant thakur

अद्भुत जानकारी से भरपूर सूत्र है मित्र ,मैं साँसे रोक कर सूत्र के अपडेट होने की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हूँ ..........

----------


## dkj

डैल्विक 
              एन्ड्राइड अनुप्रयोग को चलाने के लिये सबसे महत्वपूर्ण अवयव या अंग डैलविक  है जो लोग कम्प्यूटर प्रोग्रामिंग की भाषा जावा के वर्चुअल मशीन से परिचित हैं वे समझ सकते हैंकि यह भी जावा वर्चुअल मशीन का लघु रूप है। इसको इस प्रकार समझा जा सकता है कि पहले जावा कोड में लिखे प्रोग्राम को बाइट कोड में बदला जाता है और फ़िर उसे डैलविक एक्स्क्यूटेबल (डेक्स ) से अर्थात डॆक्स टूल द्वारा डैलविक  रूप मे बदल कर प्रयोग किया जाता है

----------


## dkj

लाइब्रेरियाँ  

ये उपकर्णों को की प्राथ्मिक गति विधियों को नियन्त्रित करने के लिए निचले स्तर के साफ़्ट्वेयर बंडल हैं जो सतह पर होने वाली गतिविधियों,थ्री -डी हर्ड्वेयर गति तथा डिस्प्ले सब सिस्टम तथा साफ़्ट्वेयर अनुप्रयोगों के प्रबन्धों को नियन्त्रित करते हैं सूचनाओं को छाँटने मेंएस.क्यू .एल डाटाबेस का प्रयोग महत्वपूर्ण घटक के रूप में किया जाता है

----------


## gill1313

> लाइब्रेरियाँ  
> 
> ये उपकर्णों को की प्राथ्मिक गति विधियों को नियन्त्रित करने के लिए निचले स्तर के साफ़्ट्वेयर बंडल हैं जो सतह पर होने वाली गतिविधियों,थ्री -डी हर्ड्वेयर गति तथा डिस्प्ले सब सिस्टम तथा साफ़्ट्वेयर अनुप्रयोगों के प्रबन्धों को नियन्त्रित करते हैं सूचनाओं को छाँटने मेंएस.क्यू .एल डाटाबेस का प्रयोग महत्वपूर्ण घटक के रूप में किया जाता है


बढ़िया जानकारी देने के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## dkj

> बढ़िया जानकारी देने के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र


तारीफ़ के लिये धन्यवाद....अंकिचन इतनी ही जानकारी दे सका  ।

----------


## ranju

अच्छा है जी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## subhihot

:464:bahut hi upyogi jankari hai bahut bahut shukria

----------


## shwnekumar

bahut achha laga yah jankari prapt krke

----------


## dkj

कर्नेल(कम्प्यूटर)
---------------------------


कम्प्यूट्र परिचालन तन्त्र (आपरेटिंग सिस्टम )का
 मुख्य भाग है कर्नेल  इसके द्वारा हार्ड्वेयर के 
स्तर पर की जाने वाली वास्तविक डाटा प्रोसेसिंग 
तथा अनुप्रयोग अर्थात अप्लीकेशन के बीच सेतु 
का कार्य करता है इसका मुख्य कार्य साफ़्ट्वेयर 
तथा हार्डवेयर के बीच संचार स्थापित कर सिस्टम
 के सभी स्रोतों का आवश्यकतानुसार प्रयोग करना
 जिससे आवश्यक प्रक्रिया का पालन कर कार्य सुचारु
 रूप से किया जा सके ।
कर्नेल के द्वारा अनुप्रयोग साफ़्टवेयर द्वारा किये जाने 
वाले कार्यों को आवरण प्रदान किया जाता है, 
(विशेष रूप से इनपुट आउट्पुट उपकरण को)।

विभिन्न आपरेटिंग सिस्टमोंमे डिजाइन (अभिकल्प)
 तथा आवश्यकातानुसार कार्य सम्पादन विभिन्न 
प्रकार के कर्नेल द्वारा किया जाता है। किन्तु मोनोलिथ 
कर्नेल (एण्ड्राइड में प्रयुक्त हिए वाला)मे आपरेटिंग 
सिस्टम कोड एक ही स्थान पर(एड्रेस  स्पेस)परकार्य 
करते हैं जिससे  कम स्थान होने पर भी अधिक कार्य
 किया जा पाता है।

----------


## dkj

कर्नेल का मुख्य कार्य है कि कम्प्यूटर के सभी 
स्रोतों का प्रबन्ध करे और प्रोग्रामों को चलाए 
और वे प्रोग्राम (अनुप्रयोग आदि )उन स्रोतों 
का सही तरह से उपयोग कर पाएं।


सी.पी यू. मे सभी प्रोग्राम चलते हैंतथा वहीं 
से कार्यों  का सम्पादन और परिचालन होता 
है।यहाँ कर्नेल का कार्य होता हैकि वह तय
 करे कि किसी  समय विशेष पर चलने वाले 
अनेकों प्रोग्रामों में सेउस समय विशेष पर कौन 
सा प्रोग्राम प्रोसेसर पर चलने दिया जाए 


 मेमोरी प्रबन्ध 


            मेमोरी प्रबन्ध में भी कर्नेल की प्रमुख
 भूमिका है  यहाँ इसका काम है कि सुरक्षित रूप से 
ही मेमोरी में कोई डाटा पहुँचे ।इसके लिये प्रायः 
वर्चुअल एड्रेसिंग प्रणाली का सहारा लिया जाता है 
जिसमें वर्चुअल एड्रेसिंग प्रणाली कर्नेल को एक 
अतिरिक्त एड्रेस उपलब्ध कराती है ,उस उपलब्ध 
कराए गए स्थान पर अनेक अलग अलग प्रक्रियाएं 
(प्रोसेस ) सम्पन्न होती हैं। यहाँ पते (एड्रेस) अलग 
अलग प्रोग्रामों ले लिए अलग- अलग हो सकते हैं ,
इस प्रक्रिया मेंएक बार मे  एक ही प्रोग्राम को चलने 
दिया जाता है जिस से अनुप्रयोग क्रैश होने से बचा रहता है ।
   अनेक प्रणालियों में इसको वर्चुअल एड्रेस प्रणाली पर
 भिन्न -भिन्न सतहों पर वर्तमान डाटा को वर्तमान मेमोरी 
के स्थान पर  अन्य स्थानों डाटा को स्टोर पर किया जाता
 है जैसे -हार्ड ड्राइव ,अन्यथा वह रैम पर जगह घेरता ,
इस प्रकार कर्नेल ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम को और अधिक 
जगह(रैम मेमोरी ) उपलब्ध करा पाता है जो उसकी 
उपलब्ध मेमोरी  क्षमता से अधिक स्थान होता है 
इसके लिए सी. पी. यू. के इशारे पर कर्नेल डिस्क 
के खाली स्थान पर उस डाटा को लिख कर छोड़ देता
 है और,आवश्यकता होने पर ,वह प्रोग्राम पुनः वहीं 
से चल पड़ता है।

----------


## dkj

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqccccccccccc

----------


## vedant thakur

मित्र dkj इतना जानकारी से भरपूर  सूत्र रुकना नही चाहिए !!

----------


## fauji bhai

कुछ दिनों पहले मैंने एंड्राइड मोबाइल सिस्टम में विंडोज ८ डालने के बारेमे एक ब्लॉग अंतरजाल पर पढ़ा था. जिसमे एक मोनोक्रोमेटिक सॉफ्टवेर प्राप्त हुआ था. क्या ये संभव है के एंड्राइड प्लेटफार्म वाले सैमसंग गैलेक्सी वाय ५३६० मोबाइल में विंडोज ८ डाला जा सकता है. http://www.ninjaromeo.com/install-wi...sung-galaxy-y/ ये है उस वेबपेज का पता. कृपया ये बताए के विंडोज ८ डालने के बाद क्या एंड्राइड सिस्टम वापस डाला जा सकता है उसी मोबाइल में?

----------


## Krishna

> कुछ दिनों पहले मैंने एंड्राइड मोबाइल सिस्टम में विंडोज ८ डालने के बारेमे एक ब्लॉग अंतरजाल पर पढ़ा था. जिसमे एक मोनोक्रोमेटिक सॉफ्टवेर प्राप्त हुआ था. क्या ये संभव है के एंड्राइड प्लेटफार्म वाले सैमसंग गैलेक्सी वाय ५३६० मोबाइल में विंडोज ८ डाला जा सकता है. http://www.ninjaromeo.com/install-wi...sung-galaxy-y/ ये है उस वेबपेज का पता. कृपया ये बताए के विंडोज ८ डालने के बाद क्या एंड्राइड सिस्टम वापस डाला जा सकता है उसी मोबाइल में?


आसान है मित्र | आप रोम का बेकप लेलें और उसको रिस्टोर कर लिया करें | मै भी अपनी कार्य रत  रोम का बेकुप ले कर रखता हूँ |

----------


## BP Mishra

> आसान है मित्र | आप रोम का बेकप लेलें और उसको रिस्टोर कर लिया करें | मै भी अपनी कार्य रत  रोम का बेकुप ले कर रखता हूँ |


 मित्र चौहान जी ये रॉम का बैकप कैसे लेते है कृपया बताने की कृपा करें।

----------


## dkj

> आसान है मित्र | आप रोम का बेकप लेलें और उसको रिस्टोर कर लिया करें | मै भी अपनी कार्य रत  रोम का बेकुप ले कर रखता हूँ |





> मित्र चौहान जी ये रॉम का बैकप कैसे लेते है कृपया बताने की कृपा करें।


शुक्रिया पाठक जी

----------


## dkj

शुक्रिया 
शुक्रिया 
शुक्रिया 
शुक्रिया

----------


## dkj

सूत्र भ्रमण ले लिए धन्यवाद , आपका सूत्र पर स्वागत है।

----------


## dkj

सूत्र भ्रमण ले लिए धन्यवाद , आपका सूत्र पर स्वागत है।

----------


## Princek

Hi-tech S200 एक ऐंण्ड्राइड फोन है क्य़ा इसमे Youtube online चल सकता है ?

----------


## ashwanimale

विभिन्न अद्रोइड ओ एस में मूल फर्क क्या होता है, जैसे जिली बीन 4.0,4.1,4.2-आइसक्रीम, जिंजरब्रेड|  क्या उपभोक्ता द्वारा इन्हें बदलना कठिन है?

----------


## Vrinda

> विभिन्न अद्रोइड ओ एस में मूल फर्क क्या होता है, जैसे जिली बीन 4.0,4.1,4.2-आइसक्रीम, जिंजरब्रेड|  क्या उपभोक्ता द्वारा इन्हें बदलना कठिन है?


ashwini ji jaisa ki hum jante hain ki badalte daur k sath technology b badalti rhti hai jirtrh microsoft ne windows k kai version badalte samay k sath launch kiye usi trh android me b upgrading technology k sath upgraded versions ate gae, upgraded versions jada fast hote hain memory, application compatibility ka b fark hota hai, kuch apps purane androids me nai chalti for eg: android ki ek famous game hai temple run jo ki android k kuch purane versions me nai chalti, sath os se ui ka b farak padta hai, symbian, android, windows tino ke UI me jamin asman ka fark milega apko

----------


## ashwanimale

> ashwini ji ........UI me jamin asman ka fark milega apko


वृंदा जी, आपने बहुत आसान शब्दों में कठिन बात बता दी, शुक्रिया, एक बात रह गई, क्या उच्च ओ एस के लिए सेट बदलना ही पड़ता है, जैसे कि पीसी में आप एक सीमा तक बदलाव कर सकते हैं, फिर पीसी बदलना ही पड़ता है, वैसे ही क्या यहाँ एन्द्रोय्द में एक सीमा तक बदलाव की स्थिति रहती है?

----------


## Vrinda

> वृंदा जी, आपने बहुत आसान शब्दों में कठिन बात बता दी, शुक्रिया, एक बात रह गई, क्या उच्च ओ एस के लिए सेट बदलना ही पड़ता है, जैसे कि पीसी में आप एक सीमा तक बदलाव कर सकते हैं, फिर पीसी बदलना ही पड़ता है, वैसे ही क्या यहाँ एन्द्रोय्द में एक सीमा तक बदलाव की स्थिति रहती है?


ashwini ji apke prashn me hi apka uttar hai,

han android fon k os ko us se nae wale version pe upgrade kia ja skta hai par ek had tak, par yadi default android ko upgrade kia jata hai to aksar hardware support nai krta or fone hang hone lagta hai slow ho jata hai, ek sath kai upgraded os ki apps dalne par vo jawaab de deta hai, har choti bat pe restart mangta hai, kyunki nae os badi hui market demands k hisab se badi hui configuration k compatible bnae jate hain, jaise ki windows 98 me 512 mb ram b kafi hoti thi or windows 8 me 4 gb b kam lagta hai

----------


## Krishna

> आसान है मित्र | आप रोम का बेकप लेलें और उसको रिस्टोर कर लिया करें | मै भी अपनी कार्य रत  रोम का बेकुप ले कर रखता हूँ |





> मित्र चौहान जी ये रॉम का बैकप कैसे लेते है कृपया बताने की कृपा करें।


इसके लिए आप पॉवर रिकवरी मोड़ में जाएँ अपने ओरिजनल रोम के साथ और बस वहीँ पर आपको विकल्प मिलेगा बेकप रोम |
उस पर क्लीक करने पर आपको थोड़ी देर प्रतीक्षा करनी होगी | ( १० मिनट से कम और आपकी रेम पर निर्भर ) |
आपकी मेमोरी कार्ड में ये एक फोल्डर बनकर ये तैयार रहेगी | यहीं रिस्टोर का आप्शन है |
कर लेना जब भी फोन गड़बड़ करें .....

पॉवर रिकवरी मोड़ में जाने के लिए आपको वही रीस्टार्ट के समय वोल्यूम और मेन वाला लोचा करना होगा ... :) हा हा हा

----------


## Krishna

> विभिन्न अद्रोइड ओ एस में मूल फर्क क्या होता है, जैसे जिली बीन 4.0,4.1,4.2-आइसक्रीम, जिंजरब्रेड|  क्या उपभोक्ता द्वारा इन्हें बदलना कठिन है?


फरक तो आपको पता चल ही चूका है .. और इनको बदलना बहुत आसान है | फोन को रूट करो ... और उस जिप फ़ाइल को इंस्टाल कर लो जो ओएस आप चाहते हो | मगर हार्डवेयर कोम्पेतिबिलिती का अवश्य ध्यान रहे ....

----------


## Krishna

> Hi-tech S200 एक ऐंण्ड्राइड फोन है क्य़ा इसमे Youtube online चल सकता है ?


हांजी ................. अवश्य  | आपके पास उत्तम इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन होना अनिवार्य है |

----------


## Krishna

> वृंदा जी, आपने बहुत आसान शब्दों में कठिन बात बता दी, शुक्रिया, एक बात रह गई, क्या उच्च ओ एस के लिए सेट बदलना ही पड़ता है, जैसे कि पीसी में आप एक सीमा तक बदलाव कर सकते हैं, फिर पीसी बदलना ही पड़ता है, वैसे ही क्या यहाँ एन्द्रोय्द में एक सीमा तक बदलाव की स्थिति रहती है?


आपको मै २.३.६ में ४.०.४ का मजा दिलवा सकता हूँ वो भी २.३.६ कर्नल के साथ जिस से आपके सिस्टम की परफोर्मेंस बड जाएगी |

----------


## Krishna

और क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ  जो सूत्र पर न आ सका ..... मेरे को नहीं पता था कि प्रश्न हो जायेंगे और यूं ही पड़े रहेंगे |

एंड्राइड के विषय में किसी भी प्रकार की जानकारी के लिए अवश्य लिखें और एक प म कर दें जिस से ध्यान आजाये |
बस अभी एप्प जावा के साथ बनाना नहीं आया है .................. उसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी ...

----------


## ashwanimale

> आपको मै २.३.६ में ४.०.४ का मजा दिलवा सकता हूँ वो भी २.३.६ कर्नल के साथ जिस से आपके सिस्टम की परफोर्मेंस बड जाएगी |


ये बात है तो फिर मेरे को निम्न सवाल का जवाब दे कर आप पैसे बचवा सकते हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

> और क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ  जो सूत्र पर न आ सका ..... मेरे को नहीं पता था कि प्रश्न हो जायेंगे और यूं ही पड़े रहेंगे |
> 
> एंड्राइड के विषय में किसी भी प्रकार की जानकारी के लिए अवश्य लिखें और एक प म कर दें जिस से ध्यान आजाये |
> बस अभी एप्प जावा के साथ बनाना नहीं आया है .................. उसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी ...


ये बात भी है तो फिर मेरे को निम्न सवाल का जवाब दे कर आप पैसे बचवा सकते हैं क्योंकि अभी वर्तमान की मुख्य परेशानी यह थी की मेरे जावा फोन माइक्रो मैक्स x 450 में AVI फोर्मेट की फिल्म नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ, सिर्फ 3GP ही देख पर रहा हूँ, यह प्रमुख कारण है फोन बदलने का, आप जावा अप्लिकेशन बनाना शीघ्र सिख लें इससे भी मुझे बचत हो सकती है|

----------


## Krishna

> ये बात भी है तो फिर मेरे को निम्न सवाल का जवाब दे कर आप पैसे बचवा सकते हैं क्योंकि अभी वर्तमान की मुख्य परेशानी यह थी की मेरे जावा फोन माइक्रो मैक्स x 450 में AVI फोर्मेट की फिल्म नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ, सिर्फ 3GP ही देख पर रहा हूँ, यह प्रमुख कारण है फोन बदलने का, आप जावा अप्लिकेशन बनाना शीघ्र सिख लें इससे भी मुझे बचत हो सकती है|



भाई एन्द्रोइd  की बात थी ... जावा फोन की नहीं .. 
simb. me to avi dekh sakte ho bt java me mushkil h .

aur बिना बफरिंग यू टयूब = इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन पर निर्भर , तेज इंटरनेट एक्सेस = इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन पर निर्भर , अपने फोरम के लिये फैंडली हिन्दी सहित हो = ण भी हो तो भी कर्वादेंगे ...., फोन के सिम से पीसी पर इंटरनेट चल सके २.३.६ से ऊपर के सभी में सुविधा , तीन इंच से छोटी और साढ़े चार इंच बढ़ी डिस्प्ले न हो, सस्ते में मिलजायेगा  सारा दिन मनोरंजन लायक बैट्री हो |

मेरी मानो तो ५१२ रेम १ गीगाहर्ट्ज का कोइसा भी लेलो .. आपका काम होजायेगा | ६.५ से नीचे |

----------


## dkj

मोबाइल की दुनिया में एण्ड्रोयड महत्वपूर्ण प्लेट्फ़ार्म है  अब तक जारी ओप्रेटिंग सिस्ट्म मे से नवीनतम है 

एक ओप्रेटिंग सिस्ट्म से दूसरा भिन्न कैसे है ? यह प्र्श्न उठ्ता है----
होता यह है कि नया आने वाला ओप्रेटिंग सिस्ट्म  ,पुरानी के साथ नई खूबियों से लैस हो कर आता है .


१ Android 2.3.x Gingerbread मेंविदियो चैट्की सुविधा थी और बड़ी स्क्रीन पर हाई रिजोल्यूशन को सहारा देता था

२Android 4.0.x Ice Cream Sandwich इसमे चल्ने वाले एप्लीकेशन नाखूनाकृति मे दिखते थे .चेहरे की पह्चान, वाई फ़ाई आदि

३Android 4.1.x Jelly Beanमे मुख्यतः1. Bi-directional text & language support
 2. Expandable notifications
 3. User-installation keyboard maps
 4. Bluetooth data transfer from Android Beam
 5. Google Wallet
 6. Multichannel audio
 7. User can turn off the notification on the basis of specific application
 8. Offline voice dictation
 9. Replacement of Stock Android Browser with Android mobile version of Google Chrome

----------


## dkj

ऍण्ड्रॉइड स्टिक पीसी आपकी जेब में [/SIZE]   [/SIZE]][/COLOR]

श्रीष बेंजवाल
तकनीकी लेखक एवं हिन्दी ब्लॉगर


कम्प्यूटर के इतिहास में हमेशा इसे छोटा तथा पोर्टेबल बनाये जाने की कोशिश होती रही। इन कोशिशों के फलस्वरूप ENIAC म्प्यूटर के समय में जो कभी एक पूरा कमरा दsरता था, वह डैस्कटॉप पीसी से होता हुआ लैपटॉप तथा टैबलेट तक पहुँचा। तकनीकविद कथ सालों से जेब में रखे जा सकने वाले कम्प्यूटर का सपना देखते आये हैं। ऍण्ड्रॉइड स्टिक कम्प्यूटर के साथ यह सपना काफी हद तक पूरा हो गया है।


यह एक ARM प्रोसैसर युक्त स्टिक कम्प्यूटर है जो कि लगभग पैन ड्राइव के आकार का होता है। प्रयोक्ता इसमें एक कीचेन लगाकर जेब में रख सकते हैं जिससे यह हर कहप उपलब्ध होगा। कॉटन कैंडी आदि ऐसे स्टिक कम्प्यूटरों के उदाहरण हैं। पिछले वर्ष काफी प्रसिद्ध हुआ रास्पबेरी पाइ नामक मिनी पीसी भी इससे मिलता- जुलता है हालाँकि वह स्टिक के रूप में नहप है तथा उसमें ऍण्ड्रॉइड की बजाय लिनक्स का एक अन्य संस्करण है। लगभग 5,000 से 10,000 रुपये कीमत के ये कम्प्यूटर अभी विशेष प्रचलित नहप हुये हैं।

----------


## dkj

*ऍण्ड्रॉइड स्टिक पीसी क्या है?*


स्टिक कम्प्यूटर कोथ मानक शब्द नहप है। वास्तव में हालिया वर्ष़ों में विभि़ निर्माताओं द्वारा लाये जा रहे इन उपकरणों के लिये कोथ तयशुदा शब्द है ही नहप। शायद इन्हें माइक्रोकम्प्यूटर कहा जा सके पर अभी यह तय होना बाकी है। खैर आप जो भी इन्हें नाम देना चाहें ये छोटे पीसी सामान्य डैस्कटॉप से आकार एवं हार्डवेयर के हिसाब से भि़ हैं। छोटे होने के कारण इनमें शक्तिशाली X86 प्रोसेसर नहप लगाया जा सकता। इसलिये इनमें कम ऊर्जा खपत वाला ARM प्रोसैसर लगाया जाता है जो कि अधिकतर स्मार्टफोन तथा टैबलेट में प्रयुक्त होता है। इस कारण इनमें विण्डोज़ नहप चल सकती, इसलिये इनमें ऍण्ड्रॉइड या उबुंटू का संशोधित संस्करण होता है।

----------


## dkj

अधिकतर ऍण्ड्रॉइड स्टिक पीसी डिस्प्ले से एक HDMI पोर्ट के जरिये जुड़ते हैं। इनमें कम से कम एक यूएसबी पोर्ट होता है जिससे कीबोर्ड, माउस आदि अन्य उपकरण जोड़े जा सकते हैं। कुछ थोड़े महँगे वालों में वाइ- फाइ तथा ब्ल्यूटुथ भी होता है। लगभग पैन ड्राइव जितने छोटे होने के बावजूद कुछ में बाहरी पावर सप्लाई की आवश्यकता पड़ती है।

----------


## dkj

सैटअप

डिवाइस को अडॅप्टर द्वारा पावर सप्लाई मिलती है। एक HDMI केबल के जरिये स्टिक पीसी को डिस्प्ले क्रीन से जोड़ा जाता है। कथ मॉडलों को बिना केबल के सीधे एचडीटीवी के HDMI पोर्ट में लगाया जा सकता है। आप HDMI पोर्ट युक्त किसी भी एचडीटीवी या मॉनीटर को डिस्प्ले के रूप में प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। कीबोर्ड, माउस आदि अन्य उपकरणों को यूएसबी पोर्ट से जोड़ा जाता है। यूएसबी कीबोर्ड, माउस न होने पर सामान्य कीबोर्ड, माउस को भी एक कन्वर्टर केबल के जरिये यूएसबी पोर्ट से जोड़ा जा सकता है। एक ही यूएसबी पोर्ट से एकाधिक उपकरण जोड़ने के लिये यूएसबी हब का प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। स्टोरेज के लिये इनमें मेमोरी कार्ड स्लॉट होता है जिसमें आमतौर पर 32 जीबी तक की क्षमता का कार्ड लगाया जा सकता है। इसके अतिरिक्त यूएसबी पोर्ट से आप पैन ड्राइव या पोर्टेबल हार्ड डिस्क आदि जोड़ सकते हैं। इंटरनेट प्रयोग के लिये थथरनेट पोर्ट या वाइ- फाइ का विकल्प होता है। थथरनेट पोर्ट में आप दर के ब्रॉडबैंड कनैक्शन की केबल लगा सकते हैं। कुछ डिवाइसों में इनबिल्ट वाइ- फाइ होता है तथा कुछ में यूएसबी वाइ- फाइ डोंगल लगा सकते हैं। कुछ मॉडलों में सिम कार्ड लगाने की सुविधा भी होती है जिससे 3जी मोबाइल इंटरनेट का प्रयोग किया जा सके। कुछ मॉडलों में एक रिमोट भी साथ होता है जिसमें नेवीगेशन तथा प्लेबैक हेतु बटन होते हैं।

----------


## dkj

*सॉफ्टवेयर*


ऍण्ड्रॉइड ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम होने से इनमें गूगल प्ले (ऍण्ड्रॉइड का ऍप्लिकेशन स्टोर) में उपलब्ध विभि़ ऍप्लिकेशन प्रयोग की जा सकती हैं। इनमें से कथ विशिष्ट रूप से ऐसे ही डिवाइसों के लिये बनायी गयी होती हैं। मल्टीमीडिया प्लेबैक, वेब ब्राउजिंग तथा इंटरनेट उपयोग सम्बन्धी ढेरों ऍप्लिकेशनें उपलब्ध हैं।


*उपयोग*


ये सुरक्षा के लिहाज से काफी उपयोगी हैं। दर से बाहर रहने के दौरान लाइब्रेरी, साइबर कैफे आदि स्थानों पर सार्वजनिक कम्प्यूटरों के उपयोग में वायरस, मालवेयर आदि का खतरा रहता है। इन कम्प्यूटरों में स्वयं का ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम होने से इन्हें किसी संक्रमण के खतरे के बगैर प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। इनमें ऍण्ड्रॉइड होने से भी पब्लिक कम्प्यूटरों तथा नेटवर्क़ों पर व्याप्त विण्डोज़ के वायरसों तथा मालवेयरों का असर नहप होगा।


जिन लोगों को यात्रा के दौरान अक्सर कम्प्यूटर पर काम करना होता है उनके लिये ये उपयोगी है। ऐसे लोग अपने साथ आमतौर पर लैपटॉप रखते हैं पर स्टिक पीसी पोर्टेब्लिटी के लिहाज से लैपटॉप से बेहतर है। यदि आपके गंतव्य स्थान पर डिस्प्ले तथा की- बोर्ड उपलब्ध हो तो आपके पास एक कम्प्यूटर उपलब्ध है। कॉटन कैंडी जैसे कुछ मॉडलों में तो किसी लैपटॉप के डिस्प्ले को भी प्रयोग किया जा सकता है।


बिजनेस प्रयोक्ता के लिये भी यह काफी उपयोगी है। वे इसे पेपरलेस कम्प्यूटिंग के लिये उपयोग कर सकते हैं। कागजों एवं फाइलों का पुलिन्दा साथ रखने की बजाय वे अपना डाटा इसमें रखकर कहप भी उपयोग कर सकते हैं। इसे किसी एचडीटीवी जैसे डिस्प्ले से जोड़कर किसी बड़े कागज या कार्डबोर्ड की बजाय मैसेजबोर्ड के रूप में प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। किसी प्रोजैक्टर से जोड़कर प्रैजेंटेशन देने के लिये भी यह बेहतरीन विकल्प है। सस्ता, छोटा तथा पोर्टेबल होने के चलते यह उन लोगों के लिये विशेष उपयोगी है जिन्हें अक्सर कॉफ्रैंस तथा ट्रेड शो आदि में भाग लेना होता है।


काम के साथ- साथ स्टिक कम्प्यूटर मनोरंजन का भी बढ़िया साधन हैं। अधिकतर डÎूल कोर प्रोसैसर तथा फुल एचडी वीडियो प्लेबैक में सक्षम जीपीयू युक्त होते हैं। एचडीटीवी से जोड़कर तथा वायरलैस कीबोर्ड या रिमोट के प्रयोग से इन्हें स्ट्रीमिंग डिवाइस के रूप में प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। यू टÎूब आदि ऑनलाइन वीडियो के साथ ही कार्ड में मौजूद कंटेंट के अतिरिक्त यूएसबी पोर्ट से लैश या हार्डड्राइव में मौजूद ऑडियो- वीडियो को भी चलाया जा सकता है।


गेम्स के शौकीनों को भी यह निराश नहप करता। स्टिक कम्प्यूटर में आमतौर पर ऍण्ड्रॉइड होता है जिसके ऍप्लिकेशन स्टोर में एंग्री बर्ड्स, फ्रूट निंजा जैसी ढेरों मुफ्त तथा सस्ती गेम उपलब्ध हैं। इसे एक टीवी से जोड़कर हल्के- फुल्के गेम कंसोल के तौर पर प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। गेमस्टिक नामक एक डिवाइस विशिष्ट रूप से गेम्स के लिये ही बनाया गया है जिसके साथ एक कंट्रोलर आता है। सामान्य स्टिक कम्प्यूटरों में यह नहप होता, स्मार्टफोन तथा टैबलेट के लिये बने कंट्रोलर इनके साथ काम करने चाहिये।


*कमियाँ एवं सीमायें*


एक मुख्य कमी ये है कि स्मार्टफोन, टैबलेट आदि के विपरीत ये डिस्प्ले, कीबोर्ड आदि अतिरिक्त असैसरी के बिना उपयोग नहप किये जा सकते। इसलिये आप इन्हें बस, ट्रेन में यात्रा के दौरान उपयोग नहप कर सकते। एक बार गंतव्य स्थान पर पहुँचने पर डिस्प्ले, कीबोर्ड आदि के साथ जोड़कर ही इन्हें उपयोग किया जा सकता है। इस प्रकार ये स्वयं में परिपूर्ण कम्प्यूटिंग डिवाइस नहप हैं।


X86 की बजाय ।त्ड प्रोसेसर पर आधारित होने से ये सामान्य कम्प्यूटरों जैसी प्रोसेसिंग क्षमता नहप दे सकते। ये कम्प्यूटरों वाले सभी सामान्य काम नहप कर सकते। इस कारण ये डैस्कटॉप या लैपटॉप के पूरक तो हो सकते हैं पर उसे प्रतिस्थापित नहप कर सकते।


अधिकतर टैबलेट में भ्क्डप् पोर्ट होता है। कथ अच्छे स्मार्टफोनों में डभ्स् फंक्शन (यूएसबी टू भ्क्डप्) होता है। इससे इन्हें एचडीटीवी या प्रोजैक्टर जैसे बड़े डिस्प्ले से जोड़ा जा सकता है। साथ ही ये स्वयं में परिपूर्ण कम्प्यूटिंग डिवाइस भी हैं। इसलिये ऐसी सुविधा वाला स्मार्टफोन या टैबलेट होने पर आपको शायद स्टिक कम्प्यूटर की आवश्यकता न पड़े।


निष्कर्ष


क्या छोटे पीसी कम्प्यूटिंग का भविष्य हैं?हो भी सकता है और नहप भी। सस्ते तथा व्यावहारिक होने के बावजूद पावर तथा कीमत की सीमाओं के कारण इनकी फंक्शनैलिटी सीमित हो जाती है। इनमें से अधिकतर वर्तमान के हाइ- एण्ड स्मार्टफोन तथा टैबलेट से धीमे हैं तथा X86 डैस्कटॉप से तो काफी धीमे हैं। निश्चित रूप से ये फिलहाल सामान्य कम्प्यूटर का स्थान नहप ले सकते। इन्हें इस भूमिका के लिये बनाया भी नहप गया है। भविष्य में तकनीक के और अधिक उ़त होने पर शायद इनका प्रचलन बढ़े।

----------


## ashwanimale

> ऍण्ड्रॉइड स्टिक पीसी आपकी जेब में


 मित्र प्रोटो टाइप फोटो नहीं देंगे क्या ?

----------


## dkj

> मित्र प्रोटो टाइप फोटो नहीं देंगे क्या ?

----------


## dkj

> 


यह एक ARM प्रोसैसर युक्त स्टिक कम्प्यूटर है जो कि लगभग पैन ड्राइव के आकार का होता है। प्रयोक्ता इसमें एक कीचेन लगाकर जेब में रख सकते हैं जिससे यह हर कहप उपलब्ध होगा। कॉटन कैंडी आदि ऐसे स्टिक कम्प्यूटरों के उदाहरण हैं। पिछले वर्ष काफी प्रसिद्ध हुआ रास्पबेरी पाइ नामक मिनी पीसी भी इससे मिलता- जुलता है हालाँकि वह स्टिक के रूप में नहप है तथा उसमें ऍण्ड्रॉइड की बजाय लिनक्स का एक अन्य संस्करण है। लगभग 5,000 से 10,000 रुपये कीमत के ये कम्प्यूटर अभी विशेष प्रचलित नहप हुये हैं।

----------


## doccyk

भाई आप कहा हो सुत्र तो आगे बढाए

----------

